# Florida, 4th of July event.



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Which or both? 
They are a week apart. From there facebook Devils has improved ALOT and seems to be alot less of the problems plus they have VIP camping, but it is 100 miles from me compared to 30.


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

Based solely on the photo's (Top left, middle right) in the add, the first one. :bigeyes:  :bigok:


----------



## speedman (Nov 3, 2010)

I want to try devils but by the look of the videos on YouTube I seen it looks like just open land and that's it, I rather goto ryc! 


On the forums instead of working tapatalk for iPhone 4


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Chris thats what I seen in the beginning but have seen some pretty impressive stuff lately. Check out there facebook for last memorial. I dont know yet, depending might do both.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I want to try devils...something different....or both?


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

RYC 29-1st for us. - Been wanting to try DGMC but my daughters 2year b-day is that weekend, so not gonna happen this go-round.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

By the looks of it joe and i will be at ryc for Friday and sat and then camp at devils the weekend after.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)




----------



## CRAZYCRACKAZ71 (Oct 8, 2011)

man i would love to go. thats 700 miles for me and 15hrs later i would be there.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

One week out!!!!!

Not looking like I'll have my new MH by then, but the nothing wrong with the old one. - Bike is ready to rock, MSA's & OL2's ready to kick up some mud. I'm sure everything is good and wet out there after this past 4-5 days of almost continuous rain(which is still on going through at least Wed according to the forecast).


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

Come on clock!!!!!!!


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

We will be rolling in tomorrow late morning.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Was an awesome time, one of the best mud/water times since opening!! Not overly crowded, new trails had awesome mud, lots of water and several parts of fence down allowing to ride way back deep into some good areas. I didnt get any pictures but I am sure Jp and his crew did and there facebook will show up some.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

NICE! All the smack talk RYC did when they were saying "if you can't handle the $10 more then enjoy yourself elsewhere", hurt them this weekend. I've heard numbers of 2500! And Ben said security is back to the old security! From what I'm seeing, won't be going to RYC anymore sadly...$50 is too much to play in the mud, and frankly we will just start trying other places out. I'm sure the riding was awesome, and I know this event was only $45 but all that smack talking they did I'm sure is kicking them in the arse now...just my rant


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

For as far as you guys travel to get there I am surprised you went to as many as you did even at 40 but Yeah ,I am glad it wasnt super packed, less bull to deal with.

I dont know about # of people there, but figure at a 25% more fee that makes up for not being packed, that many less people there so from a money standpoint less people less trouble but same money. Plus for us to travel 100 miles each way to other places instead of 30 fuel would add up alot more than $10 extra. PLus I can ride 2 miles from my house an have better riding than RYC its just the change and is amusing to watch some of the dumb people.

I understand for some people and it being the principle but All the other people on there facebook complaining of living paycheck to paycheck and the $10 difference. Honestly if they have that much of a problem with $10 they should really have a reality check about life and worry about getting there life in order where $10 wont make them where they cant feed there kids or pay there bills. Not to mention some of them having 30-60K mud trucks and buggies, and pulling them there in 30-50k trucks and having 20-200k rv's


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I am just complaining because of the principle. They always charged forty and every other event is and was 40. And from 2010 to 2011 their sales jumped dramatically so that should more than make up for the "cost increase " they are complaining about. It's just them getting greedy and I'm sure it's biting them in the ***. Thy told one too many people to enjoy their time elsewhere. I mean what kind of advice is that from a business standpoint. They do not care about their customers. And have no respect for us loyal customers 


Should be wrenching instead of using TapaTalk


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

ricky said it well, it aint far for me either but i have heard of them getting greedy and this and that, plus there not putting anymore in the park at the more expense it cost to get in and for us to go to majority of their events and them saying that.....might as well be a slap in the face to us....dont try and say it takes 2 weeks to clean the trash up and this and that with that many employees if so you need better workers and the rent a cops really isnt called for, the reg security they had years before is the same and cheaper im sure


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

lilbigtonka said:


> ricky said it well, it aint far for me either but i have heard of them getting greedy and this and that, plus there not putting anymore in the park at the more expense it cost to get in and for us to go to majority or their events and them saying that...._*.might as well be a slap in the face to us*_


Well said...

I'm just over the whole 16 y/o kids drinking too much and causing trouble, people stealing stuff, leaving garbage, etc.

It seems like there is very few people outside of our group that are truly there to MUD. Seems like it's a high school hangout...and from what people said about this weekend, there was a ton of them and not many people riding. 

I gotta say man, I'll save my $50 an event and buy some RR or just go other places. I'll try out devils garden and prob go to okeechobee if I'm off. But I need to get into the ranch and/or suburban estates. 

It really is crazy how we remember RYC being in 2010 when the hurricane hit and it was flooded like crazy, some GREAT riding, no punk kids, just people mudding. We used to leave the ATV's at the concert area and walk up and go hang out, no worries of theft or anything. Then slowly it just got worse and worse. My bike got 'rolled' away one night when I was sleeping, luckily one of the guys camping with us was up and short of strangling the kids, made them put it back and appologize. 

It's just not the place it used to be, and we have been feeling this way for a while, the $50 just threw me over the edge, it's a $400 affair every time we go...it's just not worth it anymore. We still have a few local spots, and I'd rather drive 2.5hrs to RR or suburban and have a lot better conditions and in general just a better place to be. 

Mark my words, RYC will be like L-Cross if they keep it up, and by that I mean no one going there... They are getting greedy...I put it on their facebook page, I said what would you rather have, 15k people at $40 dollars, or 5k at $50 dollars...and which way will you have happier customers and more people. Now everyone is just talkin smack about RYC and it's overpriced, over regulated, etc.

Someone posted up that the pumps broke or something? Not sure what thats all about, but the million dollar mud park was too cheap to go rent pumps from what they said?!!!

I do appologize for so much typing on the subject, just really gets me heated and I have a lot to say, and sorry to clutter up the thread! Just runnin my mouth :flames:


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

And all I have to say to RYC is TOLD YOU SO! The attendance numbers do not lie...

I mean who tells their customers to 'enjoy their time elsewhere'...enough of that cocky attitude and you get record low attendance numbers.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

July 4th has never been as big of event as the others in the first place, then add being ridiculous hot already & the $5 increase(was only $45 for this one, the $50 starts next season) and the turn-out was lower. - Still plenty of people & still a great time. Was some good mud, LOTS of people getting barried bad just trying to get into the back trails, myself included(not enough clutching for the 2's + slipping the wheels in the tires). 

Didn't get as many pics/vids as planned, forgot to charge my video camera Friday night. - Still got a couple vids & pics on my phone, as did a few other people in out crew. 

We ended up leaving Sat night, had trouble with the genny so no power for cooking what the girls had planned & no a/c added on top of all the other misc problems for the weekend = me throwing in the towel.


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Less people, less overhead but pay more money= Same amount of income with less problems. They will probably make more money that way. 

But either way I am happy, as matter of fact if the rest of the times I go there has the lesser amount of people, I just might go to more of them. Makes it better of a time without being packed. 

Working somewhere I have people tell me weekly they are going somewhere else because of something so stupid. So I understand them, maybe it got taken out of context but either way .

It all goes to show the bads ruin a good thing for everybody.:bigok:


----------



## lilbigtonka (Dec 30, 2008)

I can say I agree with denny less people the better time for sure but 50 is a bit crazy for a day riding now for whole weekend that is fine but for 6 hrs of riding Ummm not cool Fred lol 

the wetter the better


----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

yes I agree it is to much for what it is, but maybe after they weed out some of the problems they will lower it again.


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

I get ya on the day pass deal, but that was screwing them over in the end. Lots of people coming in after hours Friday eve/Sat morning, getting the $30 day pass, staying all day/night Sun, goofing around Sunday a bit then loading and leaving. I think their best bet would have simple to have eliminated the day pass and made it $40 across the board. 

All things considered, Denny is on point though. If that extra $10 breaks ya then you probably shouldn't have been going in the first place. - As I've stated before, gas is down a good .30-.40 per gallon from what it was mid winter and that alone makes far more cost difference than $10, even for me and we're only 30min away from the park.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

I doubt they will ever lower the price LOL

But it's not the $10...it's the point for me. They post a picture of a garbage filled camp area and say basically thats why they are raising the prices, then backpedal and tapdance around the subject and tell people, "oh prices are higher for all of us". It's probably because all the kids run over fences and ruin garbage cans etc. I've never been to a mud event there wasn't a ton of trash left behind...and it's been like that at RYC since day one. 

I spend the money riding either way...it's just the place itself and the attitude they give off. I'm sorry but any busines that tells you to spend your time elsewhere is not a business I want to support. They need to listen to constructive critisism and keep making it better. 

I LOVE riding there don't get me wrong, and I never have a bad time there, just needs to be a little less punk kids there and more mudders...just how it used to be! If the $50 does it, then hell yea I'm alll for it. 

They really need to make a bog pit between the atv hole and bikini beach, and also consider a cheaper season pass or a discount program. 

I'm not against going, it's just basically if there aint nothing else going on I'll go there, it's about 3hr drive for me and $50 entrance fee...I use about 3/4 tank there and back, so like I said it's a $400 affair EASY for me. If I lived 30 mins away I would go every event!!!! lol...well I went every event before!


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

And they still have the same overhead if 3k people show or 10k people show...I could see a little differnce in cleanup and maybe the venue and races...but what still ticks me off is our $50 gate fee pays for the purse in the truck races...every other racing series there is an ENTRANCE FEE to race which helps supply the purse (in most cases it is the purse)...

We don't ask them to pay for our beer for the weekend, so why are we paying their purse? 

And who the hell cares who plays the concert, I'm sorry but most of them havne't impressed me at all...and tell security to man up, throw a few punk kids on the ground and see how many give you problems then, word will spread quick. Everyone is afraid to enforce the ******* rules...ticks me off


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)

^ agreed 110% on the racing purse, posted the same on their FB and was directly told that they won't charge the "entertainment" to come. - I drag race(outlaw/heads-up stuff), we pay to get in & pay to race and we are the ONLY thing going on at our events. 

I'm glad the racers have a place to race, but myself & many others could give a crap less if they are there or not. They can pay into their own purse and/or they can post people at the gates/entrances to the race/stage area to charge a small additional entry fee for those who wish to spectate the racing.


----------



## jrpro130 (May 10, 2009)

Yea I posted that on their page as well...they said it's part of the 'entertainment package'...


----------



## JPs300 (Mar 23, 2011)




----------



## linkage (Mar 23, 2009)

Point well made about concerts,races and tugs. It wouldnt bother me if none of them happened. Matter of fact I liked it better before the races got big and we could play in the race track any time.

Less people is less overhead, they pay less man power to be there(including there joke of security), less clean up and there biggest cost is there insurance which is based alot on the amount of people attending events.


----------

